# Floor still squeaks after screwing it down!



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Squeaks are from plywood edges rubbing or nails that have come loose rubbing in the hole. If you have isolated the spot, it is either a joint of a nail problem, possibly both. If you are down to the subfloor, you should be able to see the nail heads, which should be in joists. Using screws, drill a hole in the plywood larger than the screw shank, then screw it down. This allows the screw to pull the plywood down tighter.


----------



## DaVinci (Jul 14, 2009)

Kripes: If all else fails - remove section of sub-floor - then yes glue and screw. Note you will need to remove more than just 16". Recommend that the smallest section removed 32" x 32" and put some blocking at the seam perpendicular to the joists.


----------



## kripes (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it goes this weekend


----------



## podman24 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Squeaky floorboards issue also*

Hey all,

sorry for jumping on bandwagon but having similar issue. We just moved into a secondhand house (circa 50 yrs old). The floorboards upstairs are extremely bad, noise wise. I realise this is due to the floor nails loosening due to the wood being so dry.
I believe the joists are 6". I have hammered in extra floor nails but hasn't solved the problem. 

To get a propoer fix, am i going to have to take up the floor boards and put in extra bracing between the joists?

We need to get carpets down so I need to solve this issue asap.
All thoughts appreciated.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Added thought that might save tearing up floors. Sweep talcum powder between the cracks. It helps lubricate things.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bill-you must have reached way back to remember that one. I haven't heard of it being used in years, but it does work.


----------



## kripes (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I didn't get rid of the squeaks, and I didn't read the talc powder suggestion in time. The guys have installed the hardwood over the squeak. All is not lost, however. We're having a gas line run to the back deck for a BBQ, so the gas guy has to rip up the ceiling anyway, and I'll shim it up. It's a brutal effing squeak I can tell you that much.

Thanks anyway all


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Maybe not enough screws???*

We also had brutal floor squeaks in our 30 year old house. I own a collated screwdriver, so I used it to install around *1,000 screws* anchoring the 3/4 inch T & G ply to the 2 x 8 floor joists installed by the tract home builder. I exhausted an entire bucket of screws with this job.










Total area I did was 100 sq yards or a bit more. Maybe it was over-kill, but the floor is dead silent now! :thumbup:


----------



## podman24 (Oct 4, 2009)

"We also had brutal floor squeaks in our 30 year old house. I own a collated screwdriver, so I used it to install around *1,000 screws* anchoring the 3/4 inch T & G ply to the 2 x 8 floor joists installed by the tract home builder. I exhausted an entire bucket of screws with this job."


Yes another guy told me a similar story. This sounds like a solution to the issue alright.

Thanks.


----------



## toeey1 (Feb 10, 2010)

kripes said:


> Well, I didn't get rid of the squeaks, and I didn't read the talc powder suggestion in time. The guys have installed the hardwood over the squeak. All is not lost, however. We're having a gas line run to the back deck for a BBQ, so the gas guy has to rip up the ceiling anyway, and I'll shim it up. *It's a brutal effing squeak I can tell you that much.*
> 
> Thanks anyway all


At least you should be able to hear any intruders that may wander into your home 



MI-Roger said:


> We also had brutal floor squeaks in our 30 year old house. I own a collated screwdriver, so I used it to install around *1,000 screws* anchoring the 3/4 inch T & G ply to the 2 x 8 floor joists installed by the tract home builder. I exhausted an entire bucket of screws with this job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really feel sorry for the next owner of your home that maybe have to pull that floor up someday. It will cause quite a bit of cursing, no doubt!:laughing:


----------



## Five Arrows (Feb 27, 2010)

*Make sure you are hitting the joist*

Don't assume that the nails you can see are into the joist. Most of them are installed with a nail gun and go into wood as easy as air. Hand drive a 10d nail next to one you can see. If there is something behind it you'll be able to feel it. The subfloor is only about an inch thick. if not then you'll feel that too and can probe around for the joist with a few more nails.

One house i worked on the upstairs floors had only about 25% of the nails into wood the rest missed consistently by 2 inches. Lots of squeaks before non after screwing in the right place


----------

